# Recall



## andypandi (Jun 22, 2011)

Milo is getting on for 6 months and until recently has had excellent recall no matter what distraction. However the last couple of weeks it has all changed and if he sees another dog he just doesn't listen to me and he goes. 

I always have a pocket full of high value treats but it makes no difference. It is almost as though he knows I will always be there for him so he will come back in his own time. 

I know it is a stage they go through and that they hopefully come through it, but how do I deal with it? Should I keep him on a long lead or keep letting him off and praising when he does come back? He really enjoys a good run so I feel guilty keeping him on a lead, I may as well just walk him around the estate. At what point would you have enough confidence to start letting him off again?

If there are no dogs around he is brilliant, I can throw a ball and he will come back before he gets to it if I call him and we do lots of training - stays, waits etc while we are out, it is just when other dogs appear.

How long does this stage usually last? I really want to start enjoy walking him with confidence again.

Thanks
Andrea


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

HI Andrea

I don’t have a puppy (yet) so any advice I can give is just theory based. I read ‘The Perfect Puppy’ by Gwen Bailey. It said that when your puppy reaches this stage that you should go back to basics with training and try not to put yourself in a situation where the puppy can ‘win’. To be honest I can’t remember all the details off the top of my head but if you like I will scan the page and email to you tomorrow? 

Turi x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Our dog trainer says that yes dogs will get bored coming back if it means leaving a good game with another dog knowing they will just get a tiny treat. She suggests you change what the reward is each time so it's a bit of a gamble and your dog will come back to see what it is. So maybe scatter a handful of treats on the floor, or have a favourite toy in your pocket, or one large treat etc 

My only other advice is to hide from your dog. So when you are out and he's not run off but has just wandered a little way, hide behind a tree and call him. He'll be a bit worried that he's lost sight of you and will come running to find you. It may stop him roaming so far away from you if he is worried about losing you. 

I'm sure more experienced dog owners here can give you lots more helpful advice.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh, another thing - if you put them back on their lead (for example) every time you call them they'll quickly associate being called with something negative. So 'they' suggest calling for a game, calling for a treat and mixing it up a bit

Turi x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

OMG - I could have written this post about Betty, she is fine when there are
no distractions but as soon as there is something or someone more interesting about - FORGET It. Even calling her in from the garden is a nightmare!!. And as for walking to heel Aaaargh - I get sooooo frustrated,
it's hard when you have invested so much time in their training!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Around the 5months age is the "terrible twos" for dogs. They are testing boundaries. Obi did this too and he went on a long training line for a short time while we recovered all the basic training again. He's now back to normal and never goes too far. I also trained him to come back to me using a spaniel whistle. I only use it when he is really distracted or so far away that calling him might not be heard. He comes every time. It's a bit like my Come here NOW! command


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

get yourself a long drag line (even a woshing line will do) give him the fredom of being off lead but you have controle. 

but have no tension on the lead unless its a sharp tug the inforce the recall. just let him drag it and all you need to do is stand on it to get a hold of it and bring him back. and alwaqys reward him for coming back. 

dont use a flexi, use a like that he can drag.


----------

